
Debugging DevOps Using ValueStream and LightStep - dm03514
https://medium.com/dm03514-tech-blog/debugging-devops-using-valuestream-and-lightstep-e1f8e07f4eab
======
dm03514
Greetings! Author here, I was a bit frustrated at the state of DevOps metrics
and how difficult and time intensive it is to capture basic delivery metrics
across systems. I created ValueStream in order to help address this.

[https://github.com/ImpactInsights/valuestream](https://github.com/ImpactInsights/valuestream)

It is able to connect and capture metrics from any system that emits events
through webhooks. Would love to hear your thoughts and/or feature requests.

